# umano



## Erszebet

Saluti! Sto leggendo i dialoghi di un film dove appare questa frase: Sei un uomo “umano”. Non capisco. 
Sotti i dialoghi. Si tratta ti babbo e la sua figlia. Qualcuno puo spiegharmi? 

LUIGI:
Il neurologo non serve, per smettere di fumare.
DAFNE:
Sì invece!
Studia il cervello, il problema è tutto qui dentro.
LUIGI:
È dura.
DAFNE:
La vita è dura.
Sei un uomo “umano”.

Grazie!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Sei un uomo con tutte le debolezze che un essere umano purtroppo ha.


----------



## lorenzos

«_Sei un uomo, non un superuomo._»
Non conosco la lingua originale ma «_Sei un uomo “umano”_» mi sembra un traduzione troppo letterale; in italiano sarebbe più comune dire: _Sei solo un uomo / Sei un uomo anche tu_.
-----


Erszebet said:


> Sotti i dialoghi. Si tratta ti babbo e la sua figlia.


_Sotto il dialogo, si tratta di un padre e sua figlia.
Si tratta del dialogo tra un padre e la/ e sua figlia.
Si tratta di un dialogo tra padre e figlia._


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Sotto il dialogo,


Penso che l'interrogante, con ''sotti i dialoghi'', intenda ''il dialogo è riportato qui sotto''.


----------



## lorenzos

"_Sotto il dialogo_" sarebbe sbagliato? 
Certamente "Qui / Più s_otto il dialogo_" sarebbero più formali, ma ritengo accettabile anche una formulazione più stringata, almeno in questa sede.


----------



## Starless74

Erszebet said:


> Sei un uomo “umano”.


Traduzione pessima. In italiano è un po' come dire "un gatto animale" o "un albero vegetale".


----------



## Pietruzzo

Starless74 said:


> Traduzione pessima. In italiano è un po' come dire "un gatto animale" o "un albero vegetale".


Credo si tratti del film "Dafne" di Federico Bondi. Non una traduzione, quindi.


----------



## Starless74

Pietruzzo said:


> Non una traduzione, quindi.


Peggio ancora.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Starless74 said:


> Peggio ancora.


Suppongo che quell' "umano" virgolettato stia ad indicare un uso volutamente anomalo del termine, penso in senso umoristico.


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> Sei un uomo con tutte le debolezze che un essere umano purtroppo ha.


Oppure con tutte le caratteristiche o proprietà, sia positive che negative, che un essere umano ha. Una tale interpretazione della parola "umano", non vale in italiano?  (lo chiedo da non madrelingua)


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Oppure con tutte le caratteristiche o proprietà, sia positive che negative, che un essere umano ha. Una tale interpretazione della parola "umano", non vale in italiano?  (lo chiedo da non madrelingua)


"Umano" è un termine molto generico. Nel (poco) contesto fornito ho visto il significato che ho proposto nel post #2.


----------



## Erszebet

Starless74 said:


> Traduzione pessima. In italiano è un po' come dire "un gatto animale" o "un albero vegetale".


Infatti, non è una traduzione.



Pietruzzo said:


> "Umano" è un termine molto generico. Nel (poco) contesto fornito ho visto il significato che ho proposto nel post #2.


Come contesto posso aggiungere che la figlia cerca di convincere il padre di smettere a fumare. Non c´è molto altro come contesto. Sembra esprimere la sua insodissfazione con lui che non se la sente di smettere.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> "_Sotto il dialogo_" sarebbe sbagliato?


Scusa, mi sembra un'espressione poco comprensibile. Sopra il dialogo / sotto il dialogo..  
L'avrei forse capita meglio con una virgola: _sotto, il dialogo. _Altrimenti 'sotto' sembra una preposizione invece che un avverbio (come forse tu intendevi).


----------



## lorenzos

Si @bearded, meglio con la virgola: _Sotto, il dialogo._


----------



## ohbice

Concordo con francisgranada, qui umano sta per "corrisponde in tutto e per tutto a un essere umano".
È un uso atipico, come è stato già detto, perché di solito con "umano" intende "ricco di umanità" , non disumano, o inumano.


----------



## francisgranada

Mi viene in mente il proverbio "errare è umano" (lat. "errare humanum est") che sicuramente non vuol dire che "errare è un atto umanitario"   ....


----------

